# La Caya Torpedo Maduro Brazil Cigar Review - Very good cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a good cigar for the money spent, not to expensive and not to cheap.
It burns nice with great smoke on each draw, it looks like a well mad...

Read the full review here: La Caya Torpedo Maduro Brazil Cigar Review - Very good cigar


----------

